# Bow Hunting Walton Public Dove Field



## SGaither (Sep 21, 2004)

I know I posted a question on bow hunting Walton Public Dove field before the board went K-Put but I would like more information.  Has anyone ever hunted there?  I have not had a chance to get out and walk and scout like I would like to but just by driving through the property I can see it is going to be hard trying to find a tree to hang a climber in.  Has anyone else had this difficulty at this place?  If so what did you do?  When I drove through there I saw a lot of deer tracks in the fields and my first idea was to sit in a tree along one of the fields but my plan was spoiled when I could not see a tree worth climbing anywhere near any of the fields with heavy deer traffic.  If you have any ideas, or have hunted here and would like to share your secret please let me know so I don't walk in there and ruin a possible good hunt.  Thanks.

sgaither


----------



## short stop (Sep 21, 2004)

Looks like ground blind huntin to me . I live a few miles from there and NO I havent hunted there and odds are wont ever  . Lot of deer at nite over there. My dad killed  1 ther at the entrance gate 2 yrs ago . killed a monster doe  and a SILVERADO . SS


----------



## SGaither (Sep 22, 2004)

*shortstop*

I see you live in Morgan County, I happen to work for Morgan County and I'm looking for a place to hunt after work.  Being as the dove field is on my way home from work it sure would be convienant to hunt there.  Is there any particular reason you would not hunt there?  Any advice on why not to hunt there is appreciated.  I'm assuming you live in or around Rutledge?  are you familiar with a tract of land near dixie hwy?  it's 639 acres, was going to be a subdivision but the developer backed off because public water is not available in this area.  Has a split rail, brown wooden fence along the road.  It is boardered by the rail road tracks, has a couple ponds on it and in front has several pecan trees.  This tract looks great.  I would love to hunt it but don't know who owns it and i've been told there is a club on the land already.  if you know of anyone who hunt this tract or any other tract in the county that may need an addition member to a club will you keep me in mind? Thanks

sgaither


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Sep 22, 2004)

SG,

I've been hunting the Walton Dove Field quite a bit this past week.

I've had a lot of company! I've had 5 different individuals walk in on me.


----------



## SGaither (Sep 22, 2004)

*i'll be there*

Jeff,
  I'll be there tomorrow evening after 5:00.  I don't know where I'll park but I've been thinking of parking off willow springs (or church) road.  who knows maybe we'll meet up and tag team some deer.  Have you been seeing anything?  i know i wanna try that area before driving to charlie elliot, its a little closer and i'll be able to get there quicker from work.

sgaither


----------



## short stop (Sep 23, 2004)

SGAITHER -----I live about 8 miles from the dove field and yes I do know the area , having  grown up in Morgan co.   Your referance to why  I would never hunt there --only 1 reason too small of an area for public deer hunts . I hunt in APALACHEE   and BOSTWICK on private land --no club.                             The 639 acre tract you are rerfering to is loaded with shonuf  monster bucks   I saw 2 bucks 140 -150  crossing the road  going into HARD LABOR CREEK STATE PARK  behind COWBOYS  ---thats where your pecan orchard and wooden fence are correct? Thats also where you can find the fellas that lease the property. They  have there vehicles parked around the pecan orchard on a  regular basis . That is a great place to hunt if you can get your foot in the door . I used to have a topo of it some where at home . GOOD LUCK ----you work in MC , I could tell you #ious  places to hunt on public ground  around madison  that are great places to hunt during the week . even got some names of land owners too. I cant hunt everywhere    SS --but I try too!


----------



## SGaither (Sep 23, 2004)

*that's right*

Short Stop,
  We are talking about the same 639 acre tract.  The now retired mayor of rutledge told be about the duck population those ponds hold and that got me very excited, now i just need to meet the right people and try to lease duck rights off this place.  I too have seen a good buck over there, it was about dusk 3 weeks ago, a 10 pointer was browsing through the pecan orchard as I rode by, picked up the binos and drooled.  I'm no expert but I can promise he was at least a 130 class deer.  I work in the planning and development department for the county and would love to hunt somewhere close after work so I could have more time in the stand, but being new to the area I have to get to know more people and show that I'm a trust worthy person and maybe get invited to hunt some of these beautiful areas.  good luck.

sgaither


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Sep 23, 2004)

SG,

I always enter from the 278 entrance & walk from there.

I have seen deer most every time I go over there, but thus far, I have been on the wrong side of the field!

The last time I went I was in what I knew to be a hot zone & there at the "right time".

I heard a big racket coming up the draw towards me. I caught my breath. Picked up my bow and steadied my nerves in anticipation of the monster heading my way!

The two 12-13 yearold boys got to within about 10 yards of me before I said "Howdy fellows!"!!! :speechles 

I sure do hope those two are enrolled in somebodies football program 'cause they can flat out fly!!!


----------

